# what Gift for Foster Carers



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi all, 

dh & i start intros next week and i am just starting to think about a gift for fc's and their little girl, is there anything that you would recommend or did you get anything specific for them ?

Thanks all in advance (our little one is 2)
x


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

We got both of ours cherish teddies that related to our LO's in some way, for other FC in our daughters placement we just got them a little gift for her to give them on her last day, the younger one a toy and the older FC a game voucher.


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

We got our FC a meaningful willow tree ornament, home made card by blossom and FC daughters build a bear vouchers (as during a convertsation they said they'd love to do one). I think you'll get a feel for what the family are like & into and notice if there is any theme/collectable items in their home. Once you get chatting you may get some thoughts x

Good luck & all the very best for intros (enjoy!)


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

I got ours a molton brown travel set (she was due to go on holiday after intros and I saw molton brown in her bathroom so knew she liked it) and a vue voucher for the other two foster children


----------



## bulmer (Sep 5, 2010)

We noticed our LO's FC wore a pandora bracelet so bought her charms of two little girls to remind her of our LO's and all that she had done for our family.


----------



## Ally Wally (Mar 1, 2011)

They were a big family so we bought them a pizza express voucher so they could all go out together to celebrate new beginnings for our LO. They honestly loved it.


----------



## somedaysoon (Mar 7, 2013)

Someone we know makes personalised gifts like plaques etc. We got a beautiful picture frame made with the words, 'Our fingerprints don't fade from the lives we've touched' and a photograph of LO smiling. They loved it. Also we got a box of miniature heroes for their children.


----------



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

I like that idea somedaysoon may have to adopt the idea, thank you x


----------

